# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  THDTech-Tự động hóa, phần mềm công nghiệp, Cơ-Điện, Thiết bị dự phòng

## truongbk4235

THDTECH là Trung tâm Công nghệ thuộc Công ty Cổ phần THD Toàn Cầu (Global THD.,JSC) hoạt động trong lĩnh vực Tự động hóa, Điện tử công nghiệp. Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp thiết bị và giải pháp cho các hệ thống điều khiển: PLC, Inverter, sensor, các mạch điện tử ứng dụng. Trong đó thế mạnh đặc biệt của THDTECH là các giải pháp tích hợp hệ thống. Chúng tôi có thể cung cấp mọi giải pháp, đáp ứng mọi bài toán về các hệ thống SCADA, DCS, PLC, đo lường điện tử mà khách hàng đặt ra.
* TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA
+ Hệ thống quản lý tòa nhà BMS
+ Quản lý nhà ăn tự chọn-quản lý suất ăn công nghiệp
+ Quản lý giám sát xe tải
+ Hệ thống tự động đếm xe vào ra
+ Hệ thống chấm công quản lý nhân viên
+ ...
* PHẦN MỀM CÔNG NGHIỆP
+ Phần mềm cân ô tô nhận dạng biển số xe
+ Giải pháp quản lý nhà hàng
+ Phần mềm văn phòng điện tử PortalOffice
+ ...
* CƠ - ĐIỆN
+ Cân băng tải Diniargeo-CPWE
+ Lắp đặt hệ thống băng tải
+ ...
* THIẾT BỊ DỰ PHÒNG
+ Đầu đọc thẻ từ
+ Barie tự động
+ ...
Chi tiết: http://www.thdtech.vn
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THD TOÀN CẦU - GLOBAL THD JOINT STOCK COMPANY 
Địa chỉ: Số 836, Đường Trương Định, Phường Giáp Bát, Quận Hoàng Mai, TP.Hà Nội.  
VPGD Tp HCM: Số 516 Lý Thường Kiệt , Phường 7 , Quận Tân Bình 
ĐT: 024.22.191.333;
Hotline: 0983.072.886

----------

